# Recording History / Season and Episode Number



## crobey (Jan 4, 2002)

First I would like to see the season and episode number for each show.

Next, I would like TIVO to keep a permanent listing of all things that it has recorded. With this change there could be three options for season pass recording.
1. First Aired
2. If not previously recorded
3. Always

Recoding the same episode over and over and over again wouldn't be a problem anymore (unless you really wanted it to). I should have the option to mark a specific episode as not recorded so it could be recorded. I should also be able to mark a show as "previously watched or recorded" so that it doesn't recorded it.

I would love to scroll through a listing of all the shows I've watched. This data could be browsed in all kinds of ways. 
Name, Year, Episode, First Air Date, Etc....

I'm not sure about the latest TIVO's, but they really need some more processing power, It takes five minutes to return control after I rearrange the season passes.

Heck I think it would be neat to see some statistics. It would probably be neat and depressing at the same time to see how much TV I watch in a week.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The episode number is there already for most shows in the extended info screen. Depending on the series, sometimes you can tell the season from that. Some shows are 1xx for the first season, 2xx for the second, etc.

But not all shows have episode numbers included with their published guide data, and there is little TiVo can do about that.

Storing the ID of every show it has previously recorded could end up taking up a fair bit of storage after a few years in an active household.


----------



## crobey (Jan 4, 2002)

Where is Tivo getting the published guide data? Obviously the data is out there. Lots of web sites have the data, here is an example for ya.

http://www.tv.com/the-x-files/show/61/episode_listings.html?season=0



megazone said:


> Storing the ID of every show it has previously recorded could end up taking up a fair bit of storage after a few years in an active household.


That made me laugh. Do you have any idea how LITTLE space in would take.

As an example I made an excel spreadsheet that contained the following information as a test.


The X-Files
Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose
Episode Number: 53 
Season Num: 3 
First Aired: Friday October 13, 1995 
Prod Code: 3X04

In the midst of a psychic sideshow while on a murder case, Mulder and Scully enlist the help of a man who may have a true psychic ability to foresee how people will die to help the agents catch a man killing fortune tellers.​
If you had 100 shows in your season pass manager and each show was on for 20 years and had 20 episodes in each year that would make for 40,000 distinct episodes. Highly unlikely. Anyway the file was only 11Mb. Which equates to about *15 seconds* of video recorded at the highest quality.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo gets all their data from Tribune Media Services.

Dan


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo gets all their data from Tribune Media Services.


TMS also supplies ReplayTV, Zap2It.com, and scores of newspapers, other websites, etc. They're one of the dominante players. The other is TVGuide/Gemstar, IIRC.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

megazone said:


> TMS also supplies ReplayTV, Zap2It.com, and scores of newspapers, other websites, etc. They're one of the dominante players. The other is TVGuide/Gemstar, IIRC.


Which is better choice for TiVo. What would be nice is to have a multi options to choose from or somehow combine all kind of sources into one format.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

E94Allen said:


> Which is better choice for TiVo. What would be nice is to have a multi options to choose from or somehow combine all kind of sources into one format.


The thing is, both charge fees - so to use both TiVo would have to pay both of them for information that will be almost entirely redundant.


----------



## dragonthc (Sep 23, 2005)

I would like to see tivo access the season/episode info for a given program even if I've never recorded it. tivo could keep this on their website and browse when you want it. (and accessible from any listing.)

in season pass manager I would love to see recording options able to set to record just a specific season or a specific episode.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The guide data isn't reliable to do things by season or episode. Many shows do not have season or episode numbers in their guide data at all.

I don't understand your first request at all, it doesn't parse.


----------

